# By the Emporer it Shall be...



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a role play thread that i wanted to do. I have been playing dark Heresy a role playing game so this thread is based off the ideas i had for the campain i've been playing with my friends.

You are but a single acolyte for the almighty Inquisiter "Jarnel" you serve him and the emporer only. You will be tasked with destroying deamons and helping the Planatery Defence Force against the ork waaagh.

you entry should include

name:

age:

apperance:

equipment:

history:

I need at-least 5-6 people.


----------



## The Tomb of Strange (Aug 17, 2009)

Name: Valkin Sarns

Age: 24

Appearance: Valkin is stocky, with large hands. He is 6ft 6. He has a large scar down his leg, from when he had cut himself.

Equipment: Bolt Pistol, Frag Grenade and a Combat Knife.

History: Valkin was a loner when he was young, never really taked, just reading about the Adeptus Astartes' grand battles. He had to defend himself from a small Ork tribe in the jungle, and left with shocking memories. This gave him a hatred of Orks, and now he could persue that hatred.

Is this ok? I would be happy to join your RP.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

The Tomb of Strange said:


> Name: Valkin Sarns
> 
> Age: 24
> 
> ...


yes this is perfect 
you can join


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Is this Ordos Xenos or Ordos Malleus
And an Inquisitor can have only one acolyte/Interrogater so is it ok If I can be a Grey Knight?

Name:Amareo Davion

Age:24

Appearence: Davion is 8 foot tall, very muscular build, dark brown hair. He usually has a serious expression, a common trait of the grey knights. His power armour dosen't have many decorations, due to Davion still going through the training

Weapons: Nemesis Force sword, Gauntlet mounted storm bolter, 3 frag grenades.

History: At the age of 14, Amareo was discovered to be a pysker. He is going through the Grey Knights training process at the moment He has been assigned to help Inquisitor Jarnel, despite jarnel being in Ordo Heriticus but under the circumstances this has been allowed.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

funny i thought Inquisiter's had hundreds of acolytes?
i will change the word to "servants"

they are "Ordo Hereticus" but the hive city is under attack and straining for more men so you get conscripted to fight Xenos

"White Knight" your character seems a little over powered as a grey night is worth a hundred normal servants so if you could i would like you to make him a little weaker then you will be accapted (maybe make him a grey night in training)

also i realize that GMing for 10 people will be hard so i want to change it to 5 or 6


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

No acolytes are their apprentices with only 1 being allowed and Inquisitors only have about 5 servants, known as his retinue. Heres a link explaining it. Inquisitors can train as many acolytes as they want, but not at the same time.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Inquisitor


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok thats a little confusing...

In dark heresy you take on the role of an acolyte so i'm just going to keep with the dark heresy idea


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Almost recovered from my cold. Which means I'm back into rping.


Name: Jean Black 

Age: 38

Appearance: 











Equipment: Bolt Pistol, Power sword, Carapace Armour, Frag Grenades and melta bomb and Refractor Field.

History: Jean Black grew up in the Schola Progenium where she received a strict Imperial cult education. There she showed signs of leadership and bravery. She even gained the nick name little zealot while growing up in the Schola Progenium. After spending many years there she was eventually taken to become a Cadet Commissar. There she was given standards arms and equipment of a guardsmen but a different uniform. There she was place with several other cadet commissars each having little experience. They began to fight on the battle field learning about standard infantry tactics and gained experience on the battle field. She fought on many battlefields but proved herself when a chaos land raider drove towards her squad attempting to crush them. She grabbed a melta bomb off a dead guardsman and threw it at the chaos land raider. As the smoke cleared the land raider continued to approach but Jean Black did not move. She held her position and the land raider stop. The melta bomb had damage it tracks and only the momentum of the speed had allowed the land raider to continue to move until it stop near towards her. With that Imperial Guard support arrived and destroyed the land raider. On that day she was promoted to full fledge commissar.

She continued her service in the guard. To make things awkward for her she was place in all men guards army. This force her to become even more of a tomboy then she already once was. Her first battle was against a small ork warband. She was assigned to a guardsmen platoon were she executed the junior officers for ordering a retreat. The officer thought because she was a girl she wouldn’t have the guts to execute him, how wrong he was. She took command of the platoon and got them to hold their ground and strength their position. They took heavy losses especially from the close combat. Jean Black found the Orkz very effective in close combat but her training and power sword allowed her to over power the average ork boyz. Soon only her and a few guardsmen were alive yet the battle was won. The Ork had been stop. If they had retreat as the junior officer tried, many civilians would have been killed. After the battle she met up with several of the surviving guardsmen at the main base who ask her if she wanted a drink. At first she refused but the guardsmen were pretty stubborn about it and eventually she began to drink. She doesn’t drink to often but she has a large naturally resistance to effects of alcohol.

Her last battle was against the Necrons. They were caught off guard and didn’t have the proper equipment to deal with this. Thus the company commander ordered a retreat. Yet one of the Commissars disagreed with this course of action and tried to execute the captain. Jean Black saw the Commissar reaching for his gun and thus quickly shot him with her bolt pistol just as the Commissar had declared the captain a coward. This surprised everyone but no one paid attention to it due to the Necron threat. They began to retreat and evacuate the entire planet. Jean Black stayed and fought until all but the last transport had left. That is when she entered the transport and left the planet. Her actions were reviewed by several Commissar-Generals and several charges were brought up against her. Yet eventually all charges were drop and she was returned back to active duty.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Here's one I dug up earlier *

Name: Elisa Sabbatine Melchest
Rank: Seraphim Superior
Age: 27
Race: Human
Faction: Adepta Sororitas, Order of the Valourous heart
Description: A short young woman, with a deeply tanned skin and black hair. In contrast, her eyes are sky blue. She generally wears the black power armour and black robes of her order. Upon her armour are several purity seals, and quite oddly, her left shoulderplate does not bear the inquisitorial I but instead is red, with a bone skull with horns emblazoned on it.
Wargear: Dual lightning claws, boltpistol, jump pack, Sacred Incense, frag & Krak grenades.

Background:
As an orphan, Elisa grew up on the Saint Sabbat schola progenium. After completing the schola, and due to her already considerable skill with close combat weapons, she was sent to the adepta sororitas of the Order
of the Valourous Heart.
She was a good student, and due to her natural ambi-dexterity, agility and reflexes, was assigned to become a Seraphim. As seraphim, she was sent along with the rest of her squad and numerous other sisters to assist in the cleansing of a demon world, to purge the cultists and demons while fighting alongside members of the Excorcists and the Grey Knights.
As she and her sisters assaulted a bastion of cultists, she and the seraphim used their jump packs to assault them from above, to stop them from completing a foul ritual to summon greater demon.
During their battle on the rooftop, the central roof collapsed, sending her and her sisters directly down into the ritual chamber, just as the ritual was completed.
Unfortunately for Elisa, she fell directly in front of the main altar, where one of the cultists, chained and ready was awaiting for the demon to take possession of him. He broke his neck when she landed on top of him just as the demon was about to possess him, instead, he used the power of the ritual to inhabit her.

She was still screaming and fighting the demon as the excorcists finally broke into the bastion's main chamber, seeing the other sisters having dispatched the cultists present, kneeling around her as she still fought the demon inside. They joined the seraphim, forming a circle and began chanting, calling upon the holy emperor and their intimate knowledge of demons to aid her.
With their strength added to her own, she defeated the demon inside, and sent it back screaming into the immaterium.
Horrified and lucid from the experience, she was taken onto the battlebarge of the excorcists, where apothecaries and a librarian slowly helped her recuperate from the experience. Finally, after months, the librarian confirmed she was indeed truly untainted and free from the demonic influence and awarded her a purity seal to attest to her experience.

As she had touched chaos so closely and come out unscathed, like the battlebrothers of the excorcist chapter, they felt akin to her, and were impressed with her mental fortitude and dedication to the emperor. As a token of their respect, they let her train with their scouts and marines for several years before she returned with her newfound knowledge regarding the ruinous powers, along with a pair of lightning claws adapted to fit
her power armour.
She was promoted to sister superior and considered a veteran even by her peers who were much older in years than her, though many avoided her for her intimate encounter with Choas.


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

First off, just a point of interest, typically the Ordo Hereticus is not tasked with destroying daemons, they go after rogue psykers...it is up to the Ordo Malleus to take on daemons; but this is a minor point and you can create a reason the Hereticus was there before having to deal with daemons. Nextly, to what WhiteKnight was saying, there is nothing is the link you posted that supports your claim. If you read the the DH or WH codices, just in game terms, an Inquisitor can have 3 acolytes and 12 servants total. And if you read the fluff some inqsuisitors, like Coteaz, have hundreds of servants and many apprentices.

Ok, now on to my character, I haven't RPed in a loooong time so you may have to bear with me. (for clarity's sake I'll put it in a separate post)


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

name: Iakobus Caedmonsen

age: 26

apperance: Generally nondescript. Man of average height and weight in carapace armor, which is hidden by a large, hooded travelers cloak. Clothing is a hodepodge of civilian and unadorned military issue. He has dark hair and 
eyes; and is of medium complexion. Notable features: Prison tattoos on arms and back (covered by clothing and armor), hair shaven into a short mohawk in honor of his dead brother (typically covered by a hood), and missing the second toe on his right foot (casualty of a prison riot).

equipment: Hot-shot laspistol, 1 additional power pack, combat knife, carapace armor (all hidden beneath the cloak), and a ceremonial looking chainsword strapped to his back over the cloak.

history:
Iakobus grew up on the largely unknown world of Addenticat. Addenticat does not fall neatly into any of the Imperial world categories. The world features two large continents divided on both coasts by a ocean that stretchs from pole to pole on both sides of the world. One continent is devoted nearly completely to agriculture, while the other focuses on service and support enterprises (arbites training facilities, warehouses, research labs, etc). Iakobus grew up on the farm continent with his younger brother, mother, and father. Iakobus's father, Caedmon, was an Arbitrator for the Adeptus Arbites, just as his own father had been, devoting his life to ridding Addenticat of crime. Iakobus's life was largely uneventful and happy until when in his tenth year his father was killed by a burgeoning farm laborer gang he was invesitgating. Knowing the gang would come for the his family to cover up as much as possible, Iakobus's mother began packing and bought tickets so that they could flee to the other continent, where the ang could not reach. Iakobus and his brother eventually made it there but their mother did not, the gang caught up with them and their mother gave her life so the boys could escape. Once on the other continent, Iakobus and his brother changed their last name and tried to make what money they could to avoid starvation. 
After a year of living on the street two things happened, Iakobus found as job as a janitor's assistant (cause who cares about child labor laws when "there is only war") in one of the many research labs, this one of the control of the arbites and whose goal was to develop new interrogation techniques. The other thing was that Iakobus notice his naturally good intuition was more than just intuition, he could literally pull what people were thinking about at that moment from their minds. He could not delve deeper but anything on the surface that they knew, so did he. Iakobus decided to use this ability to make a better life for himself and his brother; he found that another arbites lab was working towards the same goal and the two head scientists were competing for a promotion. He used his position to gather information on what the lab was working on and then sold that infomation to the other lab. He maintained this relationship for a little more than a year until an arbites Judge overseeing the labs caught on to what he was doing and sentenced him to ten years in prison. He had become what his father and grandfather had spent their lives hunting--a criminal.
The one saving grace for Iakobus is that the Judge assumed he was committing espionage by conventional means; the downside was that Iakobus's brother, now 8, was alone in the world. Iakobus spent the next four years simply trying to survive. What little fighting ability he has unarmed and with a blade comes from his time in prison. Just before his 17th birthday word reached him of his brother's death in a food riot; from that moment on he always kept his head shaved ina mohawk because of the way it had always made his brother laugh. Near the end of his sixth year in prison Addenticat came under the attack of Kroot warsphere. The commander of the PDF decided that rather than waste well trained guardsmen on a band of mercenaries, he instead conscripted the planet's entire prison population. The conscripts were given basic equipment and placed under the command of noble born junior officers and commissars. Iakobus was assigned to what would be the second wave, should the first wave fail. There were nearly two thousand men and women in each wave, yet due to the junior officers' inexperience and the PDF commander's tactics, which consist only of "throw some bodies at the xeno filth", the entire first wave was quickly thrown into 
disarray by the superior kroot force and the conscripts either fled or were killed. Before the commander could throw the rest of the conscripts to their demise, an Inquisitor of the Ordo Malleus arrived at Addenticat and took command.
The Inquisitor was a man known as Vidar and was a member of the Malleus who had made it his mission to combat Chaos on the battlefield whenever he could. He committed the planet's full regiment to the battlefield, using the 
conscripted inmates on either flank to prevent the Kroot from circling around the now larger forces. The conscript group Iakobus was a part of was given fire support in the form of a Space Marine Devastor squad of the Crimson Fists Chapter. The presence of the Marines both inspired and scared the conscripts, both of which kept them from running. During the battle the Kroot did indeed try to circle, pushing on Iakobus's flank with a large number of Kindred and Krootox, and even several Great Knarlocs. The conscripts were taking heavy losses but the losses to the Kroot was not the most damaging to the morale. Iakobus watched at the noble captain fired his bolt pistol and swung his chainsword indiscriminately, hitting both foe and friend alike. Eventually several of Iakobus's compatriots could take it no more; they rushed the captain and quickly cut his throat. The company commissar, who had stood by watching the captain as he killed many of his own men, now simply and efficiently executed each of the men who took part in killing the captain. This moment created what would be a lifetime of mistrust in commissars for their provincial, one-sided thinking. Iakobus had watched all this from his position in cover behind a ruined building, now filled with anger he charged at the commissar screaming. But before either man could take aim at the other, a blast from a Kroot Gun took the commissar's head clean off--the bulk of the Kroot force was upon them. The fighting over the next several hours was fast and intense. The Kroot had run from the center of the battle and were being pursued by a score of Chimeras. The conscripts took heavy losses and Iakobus survived only by his ability to pick up what his enemies were about to do, thus avoidin many blows and knowing just where to strike. Iakobus found reading an alien mind to be strange, more feelings than tangible thoughts, but also no more diffucult than scanning a human mind.
At the end of the battle, of the thousand conscripts that had started on that flank, only about 50 were left. All the others were tough, grizzled prisoners with a lifetime's worth of experience in prison wars. Iakobus stood out for this reason; from his appearance and what people knew of him he should have been one of the first dead, not one of the survivors. Intrigued by reports about this, Vidar sent two of his bodyguard to bring Iakobus in for 
questioning. Learning that an Inquisitor was looking for him, Iakobus assumed that someone had seen him try to attack the commissar and reported it, so he ran. Even with his gift though, he did not escape Vidar for long was soon caught and brought back to Vidar's ship. Once Iakobus learned that the questioning had nothing to do with the commissar, he admitted to Vidar how he had survived. Vidar thought Iakobus could be of great use to the Inquisition, and "suggested" that Iakobus return with him back to the Inquisition fortress orbitting Saturn--Iakobus accepted. 
On the voyage, vidar (his specialty being in combat) instructed Iakobus in basic arms training. His skill with blades steadly rose but his abilities with ranged weapons showed little to no improvement. He also revealed to Iakobus the Kroot's purpose on Addenticat. The Kroot had been contracted by a nearly extinct Xeno race that was attempting to reacquire a long lost artifact that would enable them to summon a greater daemon. Upon reaching the heart of the Inquisition, Vidar turned him over to the Inquisition, having no time to properly train an acolyte himself. When Iakobus reached his quarters, he discovered a part gift from Vidar. It contained a hot-shot laspistol (with a note that read "This way if you ever actually hit something you'll kill it") and the chainsword that had belonged to the captain killed for slayin his own men. Over the next several years Iakobus worked for both Malleus and Hereticus as an interrogator, constantly working for one Inquisitor or another and constantly striving to improve his abilities as a psyker. He is now to the point of being able to delve deeply within weaker minds and offer himself very limited defensive protection. He floated about until Inquisitor Jarnel agreed to train him as an acolyte. The mission to " " will be his first field assignment.

(hope that's enough history : P)


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Every one who has posted so far is accepted

and sorry I messed up you are Ordo Malleus.

I can start the acton thread now but if 1 more person wants to join they can.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I have no idea what to say in my opening post besides my life story.


----------



## The Night Rider (Oct 26, 2009)

Name-Lembart Otken

Age-29

Appearence-male, 5ft 4, short black hair, average build,long scar across back from shrapnel,brown eyes,

Equipment- chainsword, krak grenade, laspistol

History-Lembart Otken was without family for most of his life, the planet that was his home went by the name of 'Tanith'. his family were killed by orks when he was only 10. too young to defend himself and his family, but too old to forget the horrors of his families death.He was taken in by another family a few months after but hated his new parents and ran away. he then grew up on the streets, learning how to fend for himself. eventually war broke out when the chaos launched a surprise attack on The peaceful world of tanith. at that time there was no hope for the people of tanith, and so the planet was evacuated. when the last group of straglers were being evacuated the guardsmen were shocked to find a boy hiding in the bushes watching the evacuation with no idea that he could have been left behind as the last person on the planet Tanith.

the guardsmen tried to persuade Lembart to come put he refused so they had to force him to come. he put up a great fight, thinking that his homeplanet wasn't being completely evacuated, and that he could go back to his normal life. if he had've known what was happening he would've been a little more obediant.the guardsmen were impressed by the boys fighting skills and reported it to their sergeant. the sergeant was unsure whether the boy would be allowed to join the regiment so he took it to a commisar. this commisars name was Colonial-Commisar Ibram Gaunt. Gaunt allowed the boy to join on the basis that the boy would not be one of Gaunts Ghosts but to be in a regiment with a homeplanet, to give the boy a planet he could call home. 

And so Lembart Otken was whisked away to join the regiment in the fight for the Emperor and the Imperium of man.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Great Post "The Night Rider"

you can join

sadly the action thread is dead now so you will have to join the next RP I start.


----------

